# A bad bad Ting!



## Louise Jollyman (Jun 2, 2009)

My husband's young dog doing a little protection with me handling her very badly! Her real name is Brimwylf Calamity Jane, her nickname is "bad bad Ting"!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6stLRi-rg3s


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the video... 

Dont sell yourself short, the handling was not that bad at all.

Does the dog get to chase the decoy off the field at the end of the session or do you keep it like it is in the vid?


----------



## Louise Jollyman (Jun 2, 2009)

I cut the part where her and I had a little "discussion" about holding the sleeve 

We kept it like it is in the vid, the last bite is towards the decoy moving away, he runs out of the picture, I take one more circle and back to the car.

She has done a couple of bites on the sleeve too, we have just started incorporating this work after a couple of the seminars we have been to this year have been using this methodology, seems to work quite well. I like the way the defense work seen here is split from the grip work on the man, seems to create better barking and better grips.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Louise Jollyman said:


> I cut the part where her and I had a little "discussion" about holding the sleeve
> 
> We kept it like it is in the vid, the last bite is towards the decoy moving away, he runs out of the picture, I take one more circle and back to the car.
> 
> She has done a couple of bites on the sleeve too, we have just started incorporating this work after a couple of the seminars we have been to this year have been using this methodology, seems to work quite well. I like the way the defense work seen here is split from the grip work on the man, seems to create better barking and better grips.


not bad stuff, will keep the dog on the prey item better too, I do that kind of thing with more "defensive" dogs, that may not be so prey inclined, to get them really interested in the prey item. as well as adding some "defense" through the guarding of the prey for the dogs that are more prey item focused....

but letting the dog come over the prey item and chase the guy off the field, can also be good thing, depending on what you are trying to do and the dog of course...I do that with dogs that are more prey item focused to build in some more of the "defense" and civil behaviors through confidence of chasing the guy off.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice, i am trying to get my decoy to do that guarding scenario, next session hopefully. Did i read correctly, yr husbands dog, husband decoying with some defence added???


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

nice work !
my only suggestion would be to add a little more "structure" to the drills
- placement of the pillow varies 
- helper sometimes advances steadily without reacting to dog and sometimes reacts a little late to the dog when he runs off

guess it all depends on your objectives (building prey or defense), but the less it's intermingled, the clearer it might be to the dog ... maybe ??

my 40 sec analysis is prob wrong tho


----------



## Louise Jollyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Did i read correctly, yr husbands dog, husband decoying with some defence added???



No, not my husband working the dog. He is away on business. We don't do defense with our own dogs, always ends in a mess :wink:


----------



## Louise Jollyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys, some good suggestions.

Very happy with this little bitch, hope she follows in mom's footsteps.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

how come she is not on the sleeve yet? I didnt quite understand what was trying to be accomplished. I get defense, but if she cant handle the pressure of being on a sleeve then she shouldnt be worked in defense at all. She didnt look like she was having any problems though.


----------



## Louise Jollyman (Jun 2, 2009)

She can work on the sleeve. This just happens to be the defense/barking exercise. The seminar I went to split up this part with the prey, grip and sleeve part done separately on a back tie. We found it interesting and have decided to give it a go.

It is really interesting, I had a go at the decoy work myself with another dog, because you don't need the physical strength to work a dog on a sleeve and you don't have to worry about presentation, but you can learn about drives and start to read a dog.....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Louise Jollyman said:


> She can work on the sleeve. This just happens to be the defense/barking exercise. The seminar I went to split up this part with the prey, grip and sleeve part done separately on a back tie. We found it interesting and have decided to give it a go.
> 
> It is really interesting, I had a go at the decoy work myself with another dog, because you don't need the physical strength to work a dog on a sleeve and you don't have to worry about presentation, but you can learn about drives and start to read a dog.....


I agree with this, no point in tossing a sleeve on the ground for this type of thing and letting dog grab it all over the place..


----------



## Louise Jollyman (Jun 2, 2009)

Yeah, you do need a large tug or young dog sleeve without a bite bar though, or a stuffed sleeve cover so the dog can pretty much grab it anywhere.


----------

